
Everything Is Overrated - mrwnmonm
https://hn.algolia.com/?q=overrated
======
IndexPointer
Everything is considered harmful.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=Considered%20harmful&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

